# Turbo Levo - heat map of use around the world



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Interesting illustration on a pinkbike article showing where are used the Specialized Turbo Levo.

https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/14961668/


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice! Glad to see the west coast riders are out and about with their Levo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## outlaws (Aug 26, 2008)

Interesting to see ebikes are widely accepted in Europe. Wished it would be the same in the US


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Vancouver Island looks free of this electric moped as far as I can tell from the map.


----------

